# Festplattengrösse



## cccp (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine 80 GB Festplatte (SATA) im Dell Optiplex GX620 mit einer grösseren auswechseln. Bis zu welcher Festplattengrösse schafft das der Rechner. Gibt es Einschränkungen****?

Danke.


----------



## sheel (28. Dezember 2010)

Nicht das ich wüßte.


----------



## akrite (28. Dezember 2010)

...ich weiß nicht ob es Dir hilft, aber hier findest Du etwas mehr Info - besser als mein Vorredner ist es allemal ! Allerdings finde ich 250GB ein wenig dürftig und dürfte mit einem BIOS-update noch zu steigern sein.


----------



## cccp (28. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Link. Auf dieser Broschüre steht ebenfalls, dass dieser Rechner bis max. 250 GB ausgeliefert wurde. Möglicherweise ist ein upgrade nur mit einem BIOS update möglich. LG cccp


----------



## port29 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Dell da eine Begrenzung auf 250GB reinsetzt.....
Und ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich nicht wirklich daran.....
Bei modernen Festplatten steuert eh der Controller (mit Standard Chips) und das Betriebssystem (bzw. die Treiber) die Festplatte.


----------



## chmee (30. Dezember 2010)

In der Regel (wie es port29 schon sagte) begrenzen BIOS und Betriebssystem die Größe der Festplatte. Alle Jahre wieder stoßen wir an solch eine Hürde, im Moment liegt diese bei 2TB.

http://www.datenrettung-fakten.de/Was-man-beim-Kauf-von-Festplatten-2-TB-beachten-muss.html

mfg chmee


----------



## ronaldh (2. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass Dell hier eine alte Seite zusammen kopiert hat. SATAII sollte in jedem Fall mehr als 250GB können (und damit gebe ich meinen Vorrednern recht), und dass dies durch das Dell-BIOS begrenzt ist, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


----------

